
The Republic of NULL Island - jtolly710
http://www.nullisland.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11600396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11600396)

------
Osiris
It sounded really interesting until I found out that it doesn't really exist:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island)

------
labster
I'm still trying to figure out the heraldry of their flag. Is orange being
used as a metal and gray as a fur? Either way, I'm not liking the design.
Because of the similar brightness in colors, if you tried to look at that flag
from far away, it might not look like it even exists.

------
dsr_
"Africans are not seafaring people."

Citations very much needed, because it looks like this is just plain wrong.

[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/science/anthro/2001-01-0...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/science/anthro/2001-01-07-e-african-
seafarers.htm)

[http://indian-ocean.africa.si.edu/](http://indian-ocean.africa.si.edu/)

------
_nalply
The image is that of Mayor Island, an New Zealand island volcano.

[http://www.gns.cri.nz/Home/Learning/Science-
Topics/Volcanoes...](http://www.gns.cri.nz/Home/Learning/Science-
Topics/Volcanoes/New-Zealand-Volcanoes/Mayor-Island)

------
danso
Is this really the homepage of the real Null Island? Why isn't it on the .null
TLD?
[http://wiki.opennicproject.org/dotNullTLD](http://wiki.opennicproject.org/dotNullTLD)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Probably because people want to actually reach it, so they used a TLD that
people already have access to without additional configuration.

Alternative DNS roots seem amusing, but not even slightly practical.

------
jimhefferon
Zero Zero Island:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonel_Bleep](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonel_Bleep)

------
jheriko
do we realise that so many people will read this and not realise its not real?

misinformation can be amusing, but its also harmful :/

~~~
labster
Thankfully there are sites like php.net[1] that tell the truth: " _null_
doesn't exist."

[1]: [http://php.net/manual-lookup.php?pattern=null](http://php.net/manual-
lookup.php?pattern=null)

~~~
tilt_error
[http://php.net/manual-lookup.php?pattern=God](http://php.net/manual-
lookup.php?pattern=God)

~~~
labster
The difference here is that null is a valid term in PHP. No comment about God
objects.

